# RR Station



## The Barbarian (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## tirediron (Oct 3, 2016)

What station?  Where?


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 4, 2016)

You had me at RR  
I love trains and stations. This is great! Yes, where is this?


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 4, 2016)

How do you get sooooo many photos without oodles of people in them?
What program are you using?


----------



## The Barbarian (Oct 5, 2016)

NancyMoranG said:


> I love trains and stations. This is great! Yes, where is this?



This is Kirkwood, a town near St. Louis.   



NancyMoranG said:


> How do you get sooooo many photos without oodles of people in them?



I wait for the right moment.   And I guess I avoid places with lots of people.



> What program are you using?



Raw Therapee to process raw files.    Neat Image to denoise.   Luminance for HDR.    Finish processing in GIMP.


----------



## The Barbarian (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## PhotoriousMe (Oct 6, 2016)

Two nice images.  You really pulled out some good detail and nice feel with HDR without over doing it.  That is not always an easy thing to do.

Dave


----------



## The Barbarian (Oct 6, 2016)

I usually put together two layers of HDR images.   One of them is oversharp, and one is softer.   Blending them, I get the detail I want without looking overdone.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 6, 2016)

What road?  Active or FF?


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 6, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## The Barbarian (Oct 7, 2016)

tirediron said:


> What road?  Active or FF?



I don't know.   I'll see if I can find out.

Edit: Missouri Pacific Depot, an active Amtrac station.


----------



## KmH (Oct 8, 2016)

Amtrak (Texas Eagle) stops there too. Amtrak calls the Kirkwood station their St. Louis stop.
BSNF owns the tracks.


----------

